# Can No Longer Post using Firefox



## Blues (Aug 1, 2005)

I used to be able to, but in the last week or so, I can no longer post new messages or reply to existing ones from Mozilla Firefox.  The editing window comes up, but it won't receive focus (can't click in it and get a cursor).  I'm posting this from IE (which, BTW, gets runtime errors when I first go to http://www.tug2.net).

Mozilla Firefox 1.0.3 running on Windows 2000 SP2.

Bob "Blues" Herlien


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm using version 1.0.6 and I have no problem.  Are you using a tab browser extension perhaps?  If so, check if it is stealing focus.

Fern


----------



## Blues (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, Fern.  I'm not sure I follow you.  As you know, tabbed browsing is supported natively by Firefox.  So no, I haven't added an extension for that.  Anyway, it happens when I have only one tab open, so there's no other tab to steal focus.

Hmm, I wasn't even aware that they were already up to 1.0.6.  I'll upgrade to that and see what happens.  Thanks.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm posting this from Firefox.  Help simply says version 1.0.


----------



## gw1400 (Aug 1, 2005)

1.0.6 , no problems.  You should do a virus scan and spyware scan.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 1, 2005)

Those runtime errors with IE make me think the problem is more basic to your system than FFox.  So I agree that a good scan for spyware/malware and viruses is probably called for.

Meanwhile, I'm using Firefox 1.0.6 here, as well.  

Try pressing f7 and switching it out of "caret browsing" or in if it's already out.  Sometimes, on mine, this will kick in unexpectedly and mess with the focus.  Come to think of it, I haven't had this happen for the last couple of versions, so upgrading may do it for you if this is the problem.

Do you run any themes or extensions?  Try starting FFox in its safe mode (note, not Windows safe mode, but FFox's safe mode - assuming you're running under Windows, it will be under Start > All Programs > Mozilla Firefox) - this disables all themes and extension to see if that is the source of your problem.

Mozilla has an excellent user-to-user bbs at http://forums.mozillazine.org/index.php, you're probably better off taking your problem there.  Be sure to mention operating system, FFox version, and as complete a description of your symptoms as possible.


----------



## Blues (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, after updating and doing full scans with both Spybot and AVG antivirus, neither of which fixed my problem, I finally figured it out.

Sometime in the recent past I changed my user profile to use the full WYSIWYG editor.  For some reason, that doesn't seem to work with Firefox.  I've now changed back to text box with additional editing controls (or something like that), and am now sending this reply via Firefox.

Thanks for the replies, everyone.  Maybe someone else with Firefox can try out the WYSIWYG editor to confirm or deny what I said above.

Bob "Blues" Herlien


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 3, 2005)

I decided to try the WYSIWYG and I'm able to post using Firefox [strike]but I wasn't able to PM a member. The "box" was more of a taupe colour, not blue like what I get when replying (with WYSIWYG on)[/strike].

Works now for PM.


----------

